# The EPIC SALE of FAIL ~!!!



## mvorbrodt

From you know who 
ROTFLMAO!
This will get you talking in the "Price Fixing" thread! LOL!


----------



## Mante

Oooo... I think your sposed to mark up BEFORE the sale, not during it. LMAO.


----------



## jimjim99

lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That's funny:rotfl:


----------



## Chris R

I saw that today :rotfl:


----------



## eyesack

Bwahahahaha! /faceplant


----------



## dasronin

They said they were "on sale", nothing about the price being reduced!


----------



## Frinkiac7

LMAO I noticed this too...all of this price fixery is getting a little ridiculous!


----------



## TrippMc4

Hmmmmmmm. I'd try a different source. Too funny...


----------



## mvorbrodt

I sent them an email. see if they correct it or black list me :-/


----------



## mvorbrodt

mvorbrodt said:


> I sent them an email. see if they correct it or black list me :-/


Looks like they corrected their prices.


----------



## Cigary

Lol,,I saw that the other day while ordering some other "cigars" and thought WTH?


----------



## louistogie

Great sales going on right now.


----------



## Cigary

louistogie said:


> Great sales going on right now.


You got that right...Perfecto Dave must be working for them part time as he got me to purchase a couple boxes.:beerchug:


----------



## louistogie

Cigary said:


> You got that right...Perfecto Dave must be working for them part time as he got me to purchase a couple boxes.:beerchug:


Lol. I'm trying not to. But I might not make it...much longer....:typing:


----------



## bhxhhcz

It looks like those are now "On Sale" for the "Regular" price...


----------



## mvorbrodt

bhxhhcz said:


> It looks like those are now "On Sale" for the "Regular" price...


yes, but other items are lower in price. Bolivar Gold Medal are down, and so are Trinidad RE's. Tempting...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC's at less than $150 that's a steal.:dude:


----------



## Frinkiac7

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PLPC's at less than $150 that's a steal.:dude:


Shhh don't remind me, I almost grabbed another despite having just recently picked one up! arty:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Frinkiac7 said:


> Shhh don't remind me, I almost grabbed another despite having just recently picked one up! arty:


I had grabbed one at another vendor i use the week before and payed $41 more. :der:


----------



## eyesack

HOLY SHIT MONTE 4'S @ 100 A BOX?!?!?! FKKKKKKKKKKKKK (takes out a loan...)


----------



## eyesack

Oh fkkkk OHHHH fkkkkk I think I'm pulling the trigger on 2 boxes of PSP2's and a box of Mille Fleurs!!!!!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Can anyone attest to whether or not they enforce the minimum purchase? I noticed that it's double what it was a month or two ago, shame if you're just in the mood for one box of cheapies...


----------



## eyesack

Good question; I would email or call them to find out if they'll ship smaller quantities. 

...i may or may not have just bought 2 boxes of party mf's and a box of mc especial 2's... one box of mf's is going away until i get married, which should be in about 3 years.


----------



## fiddlegrin

.

*DAY_YUMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :fear:

.


----------



## Frinkiac7

eyesack said:


> Good question; I would email or call them to find out if they'll ship smaller quantities.
> 
> ...i may or may not have just bought 2 boxes of party mf's and a box of mc especial 2's... one box of mf's is going away until i get married, which should be in about 3 years.


Yeah, the price is definitely right on those cheap Partagas sticks...I grabbed two more boxes of Party PCEs last night.


----------



## eyesack

Very nice bro! I had a box of PCE's but I like the MF's better; not as spicy and I love to retrohale every puff haha! But the PCE's are great sticks in and of themselves, too!


----------



## PJD

Well, the deed is done and my plastic is smokin' - so to speak. 25 Upmann #2s, 25 Monte #2s, 50 Upmann Magnum 46s, 50 Boli RCs, 12 Trinidad REs and 10 Siglo VIs. - less a 15% discount coupon from a previous problem order.


----------



## Mante

Yes they do enforce the minimum order. I just tried to put through $160 in an order & it wouldnt let me proceed to checkout.


----------



## eyesack

PJD said:


> Well, the deed is done and my plastic is smokin' - so to speak. 25 Upmann #2s, 25 Monte #2s, 50 Upmann Magnum 46s, 50 Boli RCs, 12 Trinidad REs and 10 Siglo VIs. - less a 15% discount coupon from a previous problem order.


OH GOD LOL!
You sir, need :help: ...

...smoking all of those!!!!  haha jk just hope they ship in multiple packages so you don't get a letter :O


----------



## eyesack

Tashaz said:


> Yes they do enforce the minimum order. I just tried to put through $160 in an order & it wouldnt let me proceed to checkout.


Aw beat! That means if I wanna get the RyJ shorties that I was looking at tomorrow, I'll have to order more  wait, no; that money is for my clutch!!!! :ballchain::ballchain::ballchain:


----------



## louistogie

These deals are driving me crazy.


----------



## phager

Damn you guy's! Why must you bring these sales to my attention?!?! Hmmm pay rent... buy Cubans... Crap, don't think the coolidor would do to well in the trunk of my car 

Well, there's always next month :rotfl:


----------



## PJD

eyesack said:


> OH GOD LOL!
> You sir, need :help: ...
> 
> ...smoking all of those!!!!  haha jk just hope they ship in multiple packages so you don't get a letter :O


Yeah, I'm gonna give 'em a call tomorrow and see if they can do 2 or 3 packages. As for needing help, well, yeah...anybody who's known me for a while would agree with you 

My wine-coolerdor is slated to arrive on Friday and these should hopefully show up late next week so all will be at the ready. I'm hoping the timing works well because frankly I don't have much room left in my coolerdor!


----------



## eyesack

PJD said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna give 'em a call tomorrow and see if they can do 2 or 3 packages. As for needing help, well, yeah...anybody who's known me for a while would agree with you
> 
> My wine-coolerdor is slated to arrive on Friday and these should hopefully show up late next week so all will be at the ready. I'm hoping the timing works well because frankly I don't have much room left in my coolerdor!


Haha I hear ya brother! You can always leave them in the vac packs until you have room if need be. I've even left open boxes out for days until I can win at Cooler-Tetris lol. No harm to the sticks. Tobacco's a pretty hearty plant!


----------



## Cletus

eyesack said:


> ...that money is for my clutch!!!!


Clutches are overrated. These are some great prices!

.


----------



## LosingSleep

eyesack said:


> Aw beat! That means if I wanna get the RyJ shorties that I was looking at tomorrow, I'll have to order more  wait, no; that money is for my clutch!!!! :ballchain::ballchain::ballchain:


I need to learn how to shift without the clutch!


----------



## mvorbrodt

PJD said:


> Well, the deed is done and my plastic is smokin' - so to speak. 25 Upmann #2s, 25 Monte #2s, 50 Upmann Magnum 46s, 50 Boli RCs, 12 Trinidad REs and 10 Siglo VIs. - less a 15% discount coupon from a previous problem order.


Sweet Merciful Jesus!


----------



## mvorbrodt

LosingSleep said:


> I need to learn how to shift without the clutch!


It's easy! You pop it into neutral, then have to guess the right RPMs and pop it into the right gear. If you hear klunk klunk klunk then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Rodeo

I may have to learn how to drive without a car pretty soon


----------



## asmartbull

Rodeo said:


> I may have to learn how to drive without a car pretty soon


Are you selling it to buy more 08's ????


----------



## LosingSleep

LosingSleep said:


> I need to learn how to shift without the clutch!





mvorbrodt said:


> It's easy! You pop it into neutral, then have to guess the right RPMs and pop it into the right gear. If you hear klunk klunk klunk then you're doing it wrong.


That's funny. What I wanted to say was, "_You_ need to learn...". I guess the coffee hadn't kick in.

I used to drive a truck and you'd learn how to shift without the clutch real fast. Double clutching a 13 double overdrive is just silly. :madgrin:


----------



## mvorbrodt

TRINIDAD ROBUSTO EXTRA	1	$142.50
COHIBA GENIOS MADUROS	1	$135.00
1 FREE Punch Churchill $0.00

Now how do I explain this to she-who-must-be-obeyed?


----------



## Rodeo

asmartbull said:


> Are you selling it to buy more 08's ????


Ha Ha! I did indeed order two more boxes of the EMA ENE08 Dip 4s!

They are too pretty to pass up, and since they are an endangered species I feel I'm just doing my part to make the world a better place


----------



## asmartbull

mvorbrodt said:


> TRINIDAD ROBUSTO EXTRA 1 $142.50
> COHIBA GENIOS MADUROS 1 $135.00
> 1 FREE Punch Churchill $0.00
> 
> Now how do I explain this to she-who-must-be-obeyed?


Oh to be young again......
Remember, out of sight, out of mind.
Pay with pre-paid cards from wally world.....
Have them shipped to you work or friends house...
Store in a cooler in your basement....

It is better than marrage counceling...


----------



## Rodeo

You guys that are ordering the Trini REs, I would seriously consider the Robusto T. 

I love all things Trinidad, but IMHO, the RE is the weakest of the lineup, and the T's pricing right now is too good to pass up.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Rodeo said:


> You guys that are ordering the Trini REs, I would seriously consider the Robusto T.
> 
> I love all things Trinidad, but IMHO, the RE is the weakest of the lineup, and the T's pricing right now is too good to pass up.


I got a box of Trini RT last week


----------



## asmartbull

Rodeo said:


> You guys that are ordering the Trini REs, I would seriously consider the Robusto T.
> 
> I love all things Trinidad, but IMHO, the RE is the weakest of the lineup, and the T's pricing right now is too good to pass up.


a wise man speaks.......wiser men pay attention..


----------



## mvorbrodt

asmartbull said:


> Oh to be young again......
> Remember, out of sight, out of mind.
> Pay with pre-paid cards from wally world.....
> Have them shipped to you work or friends house...
> Store in a cooler in your basement....
> 
> It is better than marrage counceling...


Too late! I spilled the beens!
Basically since I had a root canal done this morning, and I expected to pay up, but it turned out insurance covered at 80% rather than 50%, I said it's my feel-good present 
She just rolled her eyes and changed the subject. EPIC WIN!


----------



## mvorbrodt

asmartbull said:


> a wise man speaks.......wiser men pay attention..


Cool! But I got a box of 12 T's last week, and and and RE's are my favorite CCs 

Now I can't wait to try those T's though...


----------



## asmartbull

mvorbrodt said:


> Too late! I spilled the beens!
> Basically since I had a root canal done this morning, and I expected to pay up, but it turned out insurance covered at 80% rather than 50%, I said it's my feel-good present
> She just rolled her eyes and changed the subject. EPIC WIN!


Good deal
Now just tell her to go out and
buy something shinny....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull;
It is better than marrage counceling...[/QUOTE said:


> Cheaper too!:rotfl:


----------



## aea6574

I need to learn to stay out of the deal threads.

Congratulations to those of you that have some coming.

Congratulations for me to resist and go buy my wife a gold charm near Baltimore today instead. After I do that I will stop at local smoke shop for a nice cigar though only one.

Best regards, otny


----------



## Rodeo

Damm, I just talked myself into ordering 2 boxes of Trini T's

Last time, same vendor, I paid $155/bx. Today, 2 boxes for $228. 

That right there proves I don't have a problem. 

Yep, that's what it proves. I can stop anytime I want. Anytime. I. Want.


----------



## bpegler

Rodeo said:


> Damm, I just talked myself into ordering 2 boxes of Trini T's
> 
> Last time, same vendor, I paid $155/bx. Today, 2 boxes for $228.
> 
> That right there proves I don't have a problem.
> 
> Yep, that's what it proves. I can stop anytime I want. Anytime. I. Want.


Sure you have a problem. At that price you should have ordered 3 boxes...


----------



## Perfecto Dave

mvorbrodt said:


> Too late! I spilled the beens!
> Basically since I had a root canal done this morning, and I expected to pay up, but it turned out insurance covered at 80% rather than 50%, I said it's my feel-good present
> She just rolled her eyes and changed the subject. EPIC WIN!


*Go get her a Kobe I've been a bad boy gift. That fixes all.*


----------



## bouncintiga

eyesack said:


> Aw beat! That means if I wanna get the RyJ shorties that I was looking at tomorrow, I'll have to order more  wait, no; that money is for my clutch!!!! :ballchain::ballchain::ballchain:


didn't i teach you how to shift w/o a clutch on the way to havanajohn's shore house? :spank:

MOAR STICKS!


----------



## Bigtotoro

Being jobless and them having a minimum order kills me.


----------



## Rodeo

bpegler said:


> Sure you have a problem. At that price you should have ordered 3 boxes...


Ha! Good one.

But you see, there is a minimum order requirement ... so if I go another box of T's, I also have to order a box of ...... :help:


----------



## Rodeo

Bigtotoro said:


> Being jobless and them having a minimum order kills me.


PM is your friend 

Unfortunately, I've already done too much damage to my credit score but I'm sure there are others that want to spend, say, $100 :wave:


----------



## BigKev77

Bigtotoro said:


> Being jobless and them having a minimum order kills me.


Wish I would have seen this before I made my order. I am in the same boat as you. Next time we will have to split an order.

All I wanted was 2 boxes of party pce's but to reach the minimum I ordered a box of VR famosa


----------



## Frinkiac7

D'oh, never occurred to my dopey self to order-split with folks. I'd be down for that lots of times, we could even get a thread going if the mods would bless it and make sure we simply put it out there that we were looking to split, without talking about sources or anything else that's verboten? 

Maybe I can finally fulfill my dream of going half on a box of SLR DC's...and get around those stupid minimum order requirements!


----------



## Mante

Did exactly that with a brother here two weeks ago. Good way to share some boxes if you dont want whole ones.


----------



## Son Of Thor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PLPC's at less than $150 that's a steal.:dude:


These were going to be one of my next purchases and I was waiting for this decrease in price. It looks like they are back up today though. I wonder if it was just the one day on the PLPC's.


----------



## bouncintiga

I've been sick lately, in bed for the most part. i woke up today from my medicated state and it looks like my credit card is destroyed.

2 boxes of boli RC's, a box of monte 4's and a box of ERDM choix supremes


----------



## Frinkiac7

Son Of Thor said:


> These were going to be one of my next purchases and I was waiting for this decrease in price. It looks like they are back up today though. I wonder if it was just the one day on the PLPC's.


Yeah I noticed that too...PLPCs are way up from yesterday. This is the kind of arbitrary price-bumpery that I hate. Nothing else on the site changed (yet), but perhaps it's an indicator that this quick fall to lower prices isn't going to be around for much longer?


----------



## Son Of Thor

Ya I was wondering the same thing. I was on a little vacation in Vegas the last four days and missed them yesterday at the lower price. Otherwise I'm usually checking out prices at night. Maybe I'll place my order this time without them, and wait to see if I can get grab some at the lower price another day.


----------



## niterider56

I couldn't resist this sale. 2 cabs of Parti shorts, 1 cab of PLPC's, 1 box of Boli pc's, 1 box of Dip #5's and a box of H. Upmans cm's. Needed some smoke for the drive to work. This is the place that I have had some problems with mold in the Parti dress boxes.


----------



## arodgers

Wish they had the smaller boxes of Boli PC's. I'm tempted to get the cab since there's a minimum order anyways. Not sure I have room in the humidor for two more boxes though.


----------



## asmartbull

arodgers said:


> Wish they had the smaller boxes of Boli PC's. I'm tempted to get the cab since there's a minimum order anyways. Not sure I have room in the humidor for two more boxes though.


You might as well just buy some coolers now
You know you are going to sooner or later....:tea:


----------



## Tredegar

The flesh is weak, the willpower even weaker......


----------



## Bigtotoro

Rodeo said:


> PM is your friend
> 
> Unfortunately, I've already done too much damage to my credit score but I'm sure there are others that want to spend, say, $100 :wave:


Thats ok, I decided to order something as a Christmas gift for my father in law. And that makes it ok.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tredegar said:


> The flesh is weak, the willpower even weaker......


"The flesh is weak only the soul is immortal"
_ Robert Dinero
ANGEL HEART!:evil:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> "The flesh is weak only the soul is immortal"
> _ Robert Dinero
> ANGEL HEART!:evil:


"We are all weak but our cards are immortal!" Aussiewaz....Angel Fart.


----------



## bouncintiga

looks like the sale is over out:


----------



## LosingSleep

Glad I got in there. Should be set for the winter.


----------



## Mante

LosingSleep said:


> Glad I got in there. Should be set for the winter.


ROTFLMAO @ your avatar!!!!!!


----------



## LosingSleep

You know what he spotted right? :madgrin::wave: :whoo::banana: Turns out Bolivar was an ass man.


----------



## Mante

LosingSleep said:


> You know what he spotted right? :madgrin::wave: :whoo::banana: Turns out Bolivar was an ass man.


What? Your avatar was looking at Bouncintiga's gingerbread ass? :rotfl::madgrin:


----------



## bouncintiga

Tashaz said:


> What? Your avatar was looking at Bouncintiga's gingerbread ass? :rotfl::madgrin:


ladies think it's sweet :lol::noidea:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> "We are all weak but our cards are immortal!" Aussiewaz....Angel Fart.


:rotfl::lol::biglaugh::rofl::r


----------



## eyesack

mvorbrodt said:


> It's easy! You pop it into neutral, then have to guess the right RPMs and pop it into the right gear. If you hear klunk klunk klunk then you're doing it wrong.


Haha nah, it's not a guessing game, you feel it; it's like you rev up to like 4k, let off the gas, and the shifter will (if you time it right) slip into the next gear. Rev-matching without the clutch is still something that puzzles me sometimes, though!


----------



## bouncintiga

eyesack said:


> Haha nah, it's not a guessing game, you feel it; it's like you rev up to like 4k, let off the gas, and the shifter will (if you time it right) slip into the next gear. Rev-matching without the clutch is still something that puzzles me sometimes, though!


lol isaac it depends on your speed, what gear you're in and the rpms or else you grind so it kinda is a guess. 4k is not a good estimate depending on how fast you're going and what gear you're in. sorry for the thread jack..although the sale is over...so...


----------



## mvorbrodt

The EPIC SALE of FAIL may be over, but the WIN has just began!!!

Trinidad Robusto Extra and Cohiba Genios Maduro came in today, plus a free Punch Churchill (because I signed up for the news letter, w00t) and some chocolate. Other vendor delivered today as well


----------



## Frinkiac7

Nice haul! Those free Punch Churchills seem like a good catch...hope there's nothing wrong with them as they're giving them out for free!


----------



## louistogie

Cohiba Genios Maduro Mmhmm. Sounds good at least.


----------



## eyesack

bouncintiga said:


> lol isaac it depends on your speed, what gear you're in and the rpms or else you grind so it kinda is a guess. 4k is not a good estimate depending on how fast you're going and what gear you're in. sorry for the thread jack..although the sale is over...so...


lol i'm making a nice long visitor's message for you!

Also, great score!
Those Punch Churchills are terrible.
uke:

Which is why you should give all of them to me!
Haha j/k; let them rest for ~6 months though or else be prepared to smoke the most plugged stick ever.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Quote:
Originally Posted by *PJD*  
_Well, the deed is done and my plastic is smokin' - so to speak. 25 Upmann #2s, 25 Monte #2s, 50 Upmann Magnum 46s, 50 Boli RCs, 12 Trinidad REs and 10 Siglo VIs. - less a 15% discount coupon from a previous problem order._



mvorbrodt said:


> Sweet Merciful Jesus!


ROFHahahahahahahhahahaha!

+! :high5:


----------



## LosingSleep

mvorbrodt said:


> The EPIC SALE of FAIL may be over, but the WIN has just began!!!
> 
> Trinidad Robusto Extra and Cohiba Genios Maduro came in today, plus a free Punch Churchill (because I signed up for the news letter, w00t) and some chocolate. Other vendor delivered today as well


Very nice! I keep looking out at the mailbox and hoping my chocolates show up. :dude:


----------



## eyesack

Aw shittiness. My 2 boxes of Party MF's came moldy. Box of Monte Especial 2's came ok though. Time to email some photos to the vendor!


----------



## LosingSleep

eyesack said:


> Aw shittiness. My 2 boxes of Party MF's came moldy. Box of Monte Especial 2's came ok though. Time to email some photos to the vendor!


Sorry to hear that, totally blows. Wonder why the majority of issues are with the Party's.


----------



## asmartbull

Fact is, Mold sucks.....
If you buy from a company that has a history
of delivering molding cigars, there should be no surprise
when you get moldy cigars (risk/reward).
That said, as long as the foot is ok, no real problem.

I would rather get moldy sticks over dry ones any day.
Dry stick never come back.....
Moldy sticks are just an inconvenience..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Seems like a lotta Bull crap to save $20 over other reputable sources. Maybe you can salvage the cigars save the mold spores and start making your own penicillin! :rofl:


----------



## eyesack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Seems like a lotta Bull crap to save $20 over other reputable sources. Maybe you can salvage the cigars save the mold spores and start making your own penicillin! :rofl:


Haha yeah man, I'll just start eating the smokes as if they were tootsie rolls! I'mma need 'em after this past weekend in D.C... LOL JK JK!!!!

And Bull, you're right man, I wish the mold was only on the surface; otherwise, I'd just wipe em off and smoke away lol.

Even after sending the sticks back though, I've saved redonkulous amounts of money for them and next shipment will hopefully be mold-free!

I also wonder if it's a problem with Cuba or whoever the larger vendor for our vendors is, since the track record shows that many Partys are coming back moldy. Maybe Partagas tobacco is more prone to mold, or they ship wetter? The world will never know...


----------



## Bigtotoro

Got my package today. All was good except Monte #4's. About 25% of the box had a light dusting of mold. Nothing to stress too much about. On the flipside, the box was dated 3/07 which does not bother me in the least. Cleaned em' up and tossed the box. An empty Fuente Exquisitos box works perfectly.


----------



## Cletus

I got the 2nd of two orders. Still waiting on the first one ordered 3 days earlier. Good thing was all four boxes were in great shape -- no mold anywhere. 
.


----------



## GentlemanJester

Mines in route! I'm very excited. Just hoping no mold.


----------



## Mante

Bastage SOB F#*king Duty Notice!:bawling::crutch::frusty: Another $180 down the tube. Oh well, still half the price of buying em here. I wonder how long it will take to get released and travel the 6 miles from the airport to here? Hmmmm. May have time to have a 7 day contest. LOL.


----------



## LosingSleep

Nice to see everybody getting their orders. ...I'm getting itchy.


----------



## bouncintiga

LosingSleep said:


> Nice to see everybody getting their orders. ...I'm getting itchy.


still haven't received yet? I'm getting a little worried, still waiting to receive the first of two orders from this vendor...

and I'm worried because I have stuff coming in from other vendors too..hopefully my address doesn't get flagged.....

although I believe this vendor is known to hold orders until one is received before releasing the other one if there are more than one to be shipped. It has happened before to me.


----------



## Tredegar

1 of 2 has arrived. The other is in route..... I did get moldy chocolates. Seriously. The smokes were fine though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

eyesack said:


> Haha yeah man, I'll just start eating the smokes as if they were tootsie rolls! I'mma need 'em after this past weekend in D.C... LOL JK JK!!!!
> 
> And Bull, you're right man, I wish the mold was only on the surface; otherwise, I'd just wipe em off and smoke away lol.
> 
> Even after sending the sticks back though, I've saved redonkulous amounts of money for them and next shipment will hopefully be mold-free!
> 
> I also wonder if it's a problem with Cuba or whoever the larger vendor for our vendors is, since the track record shows that many Partys are coming back moldy. Maybe Partagas tobacco is more prone to mold, or they ship wetter? The world will never know...


Finally got ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## GentlemanJester

Got my party shorts today, took about 8-9 days depending on how you look at it. Brother opened them and he claims they are 09's and that he didn't see ANY mold. So at this point I am extremely happy. I'll use this vendor again, but maybe not for Partagas...


----------



## sirxlaughs

Tashaz said:


> Bastage SOB F#*king Duty Notice!:bawling::crutch::frusty: Another $180 down the tube. Oh well, still half the price of buying em here. I wonder how long it will take to get released and travel the 6 miles from the airport to here? Hmmmm. May have time to have a 7 day contest. LOL.


If I were to ship them to you in a shoebox and pad it with socks, do you think customs would check? I've done this for some people in Canada.


----------



## Scardinoz

The package that never gets inspected.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scardinoz said:


> The package that never gets inspected.


That all Depends on whether the customs agent is on the rag or not!ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:
ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## sirxlaughs

Scardinoz said:


> The package that never gets inspected.


Was that a Monica Lewinsky joke? ound:


----------



## Mante

sirxlaughs said:


> If I were to ship them to you in a shoebox and pad it with socks, do you think customs would check? I've done this for some people in Canada.


I'm pretty sure they X-Ray them Bruno so it doesnt matter how they are packed. Seems to be luck of the draw.:-|


----------



## sirxlaughs

Tashaz said:


> I'm pretty sure they X-Ray them Bruno so it doesnt matter how they are packed. Seems to be luck of the draw.:-|


I guess that depends what it would look like on an x-ray. Cigars in a box surrounded by socks in another box. haha
It also depends on how strict customs is. What if I marked it as "gift" or something? This is what my family does when we send things to Portugal, or when they send things to us from there.


----------



## Mante

sirxlaughs said:


> I guess that depends what it would look like on an x-ray. Cigars in a box surrounded by socks in another box. haha
> It also depends on how strict customs is. What if I marked it as "gift" or something? This is what my family does when we send things to Portugal, or when they send things to us from there.


There is no Gift allowance on tobacco or alcohol. Most person to persons get through if something other than cigars is included & not declared as cigars. BTW, dont you dare! LMAO. :behindsofa:


----------



## Tredegar

Box 2 of 2 arrived. Vendor did inspect the Mille Fleurs before they shipped. No mold on them or the Upmanns.


----------



## sirxlaughs

Tashaz said:


> There is no Gift allowance on tobacco or alcohol. Most person to persons get through if something other than cigars is included & not declared as cigars. BTW, dont you dare! LMAO. :behindsofa:


How do they decide the value then? Can I declare $1? haha
Oh, and I'd need your address first. :mischief:


----------



## bouncintiga

Tashaz said:


> There is no Gift allowance on tobacco or alcohol. Most person to persons get through if something other than cigars is included & not declared as cigars. BTW, dont you dare! LMAO. :behindsofa:


so if someone bombed you and customs picked it up first...you would end up paying for them anyway??!


----------



## Son Of Thor

I'm still waiting on my second half of my order, good to see some peoples starting to show up. I can't seem to get any info from the tracking number. They both were mailed the same day apparently, first part of the order arrived Saturday. No new updates to the other tracking number though.


----------



## Mante

sirxlaughs said:


> How do they decide the value then? Can I declare $1? haha
> Oh, and I'd need your address first. :mischief:


You would state a nominal value like $20. If picked up I pay 10% on that value as well. Duty is charged by weight, not value. I am of No Fixed Address LMAO.



bouncintiga said:


> so if someone bombed you and customs picked it up first...you would end up paying for them anyway??!


 Yep. I've payed about 2K in duty since I joined this forum. LOL. Cheap however you look at it compared to buying here.


----------



## GentlemanJester

Son Of Thor said:


> I'm still waiting on my second half of my order, good to see some peoples starting to show up. I can't seem to get any info from the tracking number. They both were mailed the same day apparently, first part of the order arrived Saturday. No new updates to the other tracking number though.


Did you try USPS site?


----------



## asmartbull

Tracking is seldom accurate with things like this.
Not uncommon for them to show up and status
shows enroute....


----------



## eyesack

Tashaz said:


> I'm pretty sure they X-Ray them Bruno so it doesnt matter how they are packed. Seems to be luck of the draw.:-|


What if I mailed them in metal-duct tape, or in your/my case, heat-wrap like you'd wrap around a header or turbo housing? lol!!! eep:


----------



## Mante

eyesack said:


> What if I mailed them in metal-duct tape, or in your/my case, heat-wrap like you'd wrap around a header or turbo housing? lol!!! eep:


LMAO.... Ooooooo, could be declared as an R&D sample too! The best one I saw was one from BSR where he wrapped em in white paper then vacuum sealed them. They opened them but were too scared to break the vacuum seal, obviously decided it was all to hard and just repacked them & sent em on. Only one I've ever seen inspected & NOT charged.


----------



## Son Of Thor

GentlemanJester said:


> Did you try USPS site?


Ya I tried usps, the first tracking number was accurate. Hopefully this one just isn't and they show up this week.


----------



## BigKev77

13 days since the package left the boarder. Still waiting. Man this sucks.


----------



## Rodeo

I suspect they had some serious volume on this last sale because I'm now waiting over 2 weeks since the order, which is unusual.

I never check the tracking, its pretty useless.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Both my packages were shipped on the 15th, one arrived like usual within 7 days and still waiting on the other one though. This is the first time that has happened to me, at least I see its happening to others which makes me worry about it a little less.


----------



## LosingSleep

Right there with you guys. Shipped on the 15th and hoping they are in good shape when they get here


----------



## eyesack

Tashaz said:


> LMAO.... Ooooooo, could be declared as an R&D sample too! The best one I saw was one from BSR where he wrapped em in white paper then vacuum sealed them. They opened them but were too scared to break the vacuum seal, obviously decided it was all to hard and just repacked them & sent em on. Only one I've ever seen inspected & NOT charged.


Hahaha I'll do that and write, "This is NOT a packet of drugs." and then below that, "I'm serious." :rotfl:

Nah, no more bombing from me for a while. I'm making ~80 bucks a month at present...:ballchain: Waitin' till the holiday-rush starts so I can get some hours lol.


----------



## eyesack

Rodeo said:


> I suspect they had some serious volume on this last sale because I'm now waiting over 2 weeks since the order, which is unusual.
> 
> I never check the tracking, its pretty useless.


lol I wonder if they're resorting to drop-shipping...


----------



## mvorbrodt

That sucks guys!
I'm in S.FL. and this vendor never took more then 7 business days. Usually when I order on Saturday or Sunday I get my stuff the following Friday or Saturday.

Be patient my friends!


----------



## LosingSleep

mvorbrodt said:


> That sucks guys!
> I'm in S.FL. and this vendor never took more then 7 business days. Usually when I order on Saturday or Sunday I get my stuff the following Friday or Saturday.
> 
> Be patient my friends!


I'm going with "all hope is lost" and then if they show, I'll be happily surprised.


----------



## Mante

Finally they got here. Man what a mission this order was but they all look perfect, over humidified but no mold to speak of. TFFT!


----------



## louistogie

I wish I would of jump on those price. Maybe next time.


----------



## jedipastor

It's interesting to read all these thread on moldy cigars. I had NEVER in my life received moldy cigars from a shop/site no matter where it was from, until just this month! 

I bought a partial box of Alec Bradley Tempus from a guy, and it arrived with some mold. First internet order of the month had 2/3 boxes moldy--very bad, got replacements. 3rd order had mold on about half of them! Fortunately, it was mostly light and I just wiped it off--been checking for 5 days and no resurgence as of yet. There were 3 tubos that were beyond saving, though, so I'll get those replaced.

It just made me wonder "why now?" and then I read several threads about moldy cigars. I wonder if it's just the time of year, or if USPS is doing something odd, or if places are just keeping their cigars WAY too moist in fear that they'll dry up in shipping.

What I REALLY dont' get is that some places who vacuum-seal their shipments still over-humidify, that really makes no sense (this was the case with my two moldy internet orders). Some don't--I now New Havana Cigars and Tampa Humidor both vacuum-seal and their cigars are literally smokable rott. Very odd.


----------



## Mante

This thread actually refers to a vendor outside the US. Just a heads up.:tape2:


----------



## jedipastor

I am aware, thank you though!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jedipastor said:


> It's interesting to read all these thread on moldy cigars. I had NEVER in my life received moldy cigars from a shop/site no matter where it was from, until just this month!
> 
> I bought a partial box of Alec Bradley Tempus from a guy, and it arrived with some mold. First internet order of the month had 2/3 boxes moldy--very bad, got replacements. 3rd order had mold on about half of them! Fortunately, it was mostly light and I just wiped it off--been checking for 5 days and no resurgence as of yet. There were 3 tubos that were beyond saving, though, so I'll get those replaced.
> 
> It just made me wonder "why now?" and then I read several threads about moldy cigars. I wonder if it's just the time of year, or if USPS is doing something odd, or if places are just keeping their cigars WAY too moist in fear that they'll dry up in shipping.
> 
> What I REALLY dont' get is that some places who vacuum-seal their shipments still over-humidify, that really makes no sense (this was the case with my two moldy internet orders). Some don't--I now New Havana Cigars and Tampa Humidor both vacuum-seal and their cigars are literally smokable rott. Very odd.


I never understood that either they ship so wet it takes a month sometimes 2 to dry them out. I really laugh when they add a humidity pack!:crazy:


----------



## bouncintiga

hmmm still no package.. i remember this vendor once held up my order for a whole month while they had low stock...i'm hoping this is the same situation


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bouncintiga said:


> hmmm still no package.. i remember this vendor once held up my order for a whole month while they had low stock...i'm hoping this is the same situation


Contact them and see what's up has it shipped?op2:


----------



## LosingSleep

bouncintiga said:


> hmmm still no package.. i remember this vendor once held up my order for a whole month while they had low stock...i'm hoping this is the same situation


I'm also waiting. Have they given you a tracking number?


----------



## bouncintiga

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Contact them and see what's up has it shipped?op2:


yea the vendor says they've shipped. but I "think" they may have just paid for postage and the tracking # but haven't actually boxed up the cigars yet. *crosses fingers*, we'll see.

at least last time they had the courtesy to say they were waiting on stock to arrive (but they also said one week and it took just about 3).

edit: I'm only guessing this is what's happened because there's quite a few of us affected so it makes sense if they just didn't ship our orders. I doubt customs managed to get to all of our orders.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I hope you get them soon.:rockon:


----------



## jimjim99

Give them a ring I'm sure they will take care of you.


----------



## Son Of Thor

I'm still waiting as well for the second half of my order. I emailed last week telling them the first part had arrived in case they were waiting for that to send the second part of it. I was told the second part had been released and I should receive it within the week. That was last Thursday so I was kind of hoping to find them here when I got home, but no such luck.


----------



## Rodeo

Safety in numbers I guess. I'm still waiting. Longest ship time with this vendor, ever.


----------



## Mante

bouncintiga said:


> yea the vendor says they've shipped. but I "think" they may have just paid for postage and the tracking # but haven't actually boxed up the cigars yet. *crosses fingers*, we'll see.
> 
> at least last time they had the courtesy to say they were waiting on stock to arrive (but they also said one week and it took just about 3).
> 
> edit: I'm only guessing this is what's happened because there's quite a few of us affected so it makes sense if they just didn't ship our orders. I doubt customs managed to get to all of our orders.


Plug your tracking number into Swiss Post. It will tell you if they have left the country or not.


----------



## BigKev77

Rodeo said:


> Safety in numbers I guess. I'm still waiting. Longest ship time with this vendor, ever.


Same here. Unfortunatley two of my boxes are the same party pce's everyone has been complaining of arriving moldy. I sure hope they aren't just sitting somewhere growing.


----------



## jedipastor

bouncintiga said:


> yea the vendor says they've shipped. but I "think" they may have just paid for postage and the tracking # but haven't actually boxed up the cigars yet. *crosses fingers*, we'll see.
> 
> at least last time they had the courtesy to say they were waiting on stock to arrive (but they also said one week and it took just about 3).
> 
> edit: I'm only guessing this is what's happened because there's quite a few of us affected so it makes sense if they just didn't ship our orders. I doubt customs managed to get to all of our orders.


I was told that they had a ridiculous number of orders that week ... apparently the pricing that was seen those days was a "mistake" but they filled all the orders anyway. Whatever, who knows.

I do know that I've had cigar orders take 15 days recently, and that in my latest package there was a box completely missing (ran out of PPCEs apparently), and rather than add a random replacement or just not charge me for it, they simply didn't include it, lol. I called them on that, of course. They were "very sorry" for the mistake :crash:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> I'm still waiting as well for the second half of my order. I emailed last week telling them the first part had arrived in case they were waiting for that to send the second part of it. I was told the second part had been released and I should receive it within the week. That was last Thursday so I was kind of hoping to find them here when I got home, but no such luck.





Rodeo said:


> Safety in numbers I guess. I'm still waiting. Longest ship time with this vendor, ever.





BigKev77 said:


> Same here. Unfortunatley two of my boxes are the same party pce's everyone has been complaining of arriving moldy. I sure hope they aren't just sitting somewhere growing.


My friend Jimmy just received an order from them that he placed 5 weeks ago. So sit tight i am sure everything is OK just a delay is all. I hope you guys all check the mail today and they arrive!:thumb:


----------



## LosingSleep

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My friend Jimmy just received an order from them that he placed 5 weeks ago. So sit tight i am sure everything is OK just a delay is all. I hope you guys all check the mail today and they arrive!:thumb:


That's good news, thanks Tony.


----------



## jedipastor

it sucks that prices have gone up so much ... especially on the Bolivar day, lol. I need some CJs


----------



## harley33

That site is pizzing me off. Mark it up to put it on sale. I am done with it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

$90 for a be-hike single are they nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But the Bolivars at just over $200 are a great buy sit on them till summer.
To cold for something that big now!


----------



## Rodeo

This thread title proved a little too prescient. 

Anyone else still waiting for their order to arrive?


----------



## Son Of Thor

Yep I'm still waiting too. Its been almost a month since "it was shipped" according to the tracking number....


----------



## Cletus

Yep, still waiting. Contacted the vendor a couple weeks ago and they said I had to wait 30 days before they could track the shipment. Sending them an email tomorrow to start the tracking.

<sigh>

.


----------



## cigar loco

I'm right with you guy's, seems theres a nice bunch of cigars sitting somewhere out there !!


----------



## eyesack

Hey guys, the boxes of moldy sticks I sent back 3 weeks ago are still not there either. I think it's USPS and/or Swisspost and/or customs. Probably nothing to worry about and it'll probably be just a bit longer. Let's hope so at least.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Moldy sticks, over a month for a delivery, New box codes no aged stock. To save $20- $30 a box???????????????????:kicknuts:


----------



## Frinkiac7

I'm telling ya man, it's often a lot more than $20 a box! But even at $60/box, waiting this long isn't worth it. I guess I got lucky with my boxes, they arrived in about 10 days...apart from the mold, that is.  

I'm not quite sure what is up with this vendor, though. They haven't had any new stock in forever, and they say they have no idea when any might come in. My guess is they've been targeted for removal by Habanos following their crackdown on the grey market.


----------



## asmartbull

I know for a fact that sometimes
they take orders on stock that is "scheduled" to arrive
to them within a week of a sale. I have seen delays of 8 weeks....followed by "were sorry", please accept this 20% discount off your next purchase.


----------



## LosingSleep

Still waiting...


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> I know for a fact that sometimes
> they take orders on stock that is "scheduled" to arrive
> to them within a week of a sale. I have seen delays of 8 weeks....followed by "were sorry", please accept this 20% discount off your next purchase.


This has happened to me as well. According to Jaime, "we are not doing that anymore". Yeah right.

I guess it depends on your business model... low margins, high volumes, some pissed off customers or avg volume/margin and content customers..


----------



## jedipastor

harley33 said:


> This has happened to me as well. According to Jaime, "we are not doing that anymore". Yeah right.
> 
> I guess it depends on your business model... low margins, high volumes, some pissed off customers or avg volume/margin and content customers..


that's a terrible business model I agree, but a lot of places run like that, especially abroad. And i don't just mean the cigar business--car rental agencies, for example, or even hotels. When you're dealing with businesses from other countries, you just have to know what you're getting into, and be prepared for frustrations.

That being said, I hope you guys get your cigars soon! Over a month ... man, I'd be pissed, lol.


----------



## Tredegar

harley33 said:


> This has happened to me as well. According to Jaime, "we are not doing that anymore". Yeah right.
> 
> I guess it depends on your business model... low margins, high volumes, some pissed off customers or avg volume/margin and content customers..


I think that is what happened to my first order. I did get more expensive replacements from them for the same price and am quite happy about that. It did, however, take 2 months for this to resolve.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Damn! 2 months?!!! :ask:

That's harsh!--........



.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

fiddlegrin said:


> Damn! 2 months?!!! :ask:
> 
> That's harsh!--........
> 
> .


Only if your Humi is empty !out:


----------



## BigKev77

:deadhorse:


TonyBrooklyn said:


> Moldy sticks, over a month for a delivery, New box codes no aged stock. To save $20- $30 a box???????????????????:kicknuts:


----------



## eyesack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Moldy sticks, over a month for a delivery, New box codes no aged stock. To save $20- $30 a box???????????????????:kicknuts:


lol yeah; when you're a broke college kid_ making_ $30 a week, $30 is a lot of money! And at this point I've got enough stock to smoke for a while in case of a long wait like this  haha


----------



## bouncintiga

yep, still waiting. gonna shoot them an e-mail come monday.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

eyesack said:


> lol yeah; when you're a broke college kid_ making_ $30 a week, $30 is a lot of money! And at this point I've got enough stock to smoke for a while in case of a long wait like this  haha


I hear ya ISAAC i have been there !


----------



## LosingSleep

bouncintiga said:


> yep, still waiting. gonna shoot them an e-mail come monday.


Just sent mine.


----------



## bouncintiga

Just sent mine in. Will prob hear back in a day or two with all the missing orders.


----------



## bouncintiga

got a reply this morning...not looking good. they're "initiating a trace" on the package and "if found" I should get it in a week. sure. 

or i can get a refund (i want the cigars damn it!!) or get a replacement order. since they're out of stock on the cigars I ordered, the replacement can't be fulfilled til the end of the month......:mad2::mad2::mad2: :frusty::frusty::frusty: :tsk::tsk:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Come on though its still worth the $30 savings isn't it?:nono::ask::attention:


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Come on though its still worth the $30 savings isn't it?:nono::ask::attention:


Thats my buddy

a little salt to the wound,,,always spices things up..:thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Thats my buddy
> 
> a little salt to the wound,,,always spices things up..:thumb:


Well just to show ya that i didn't mean it that way. I am gonna bump ya Bull Man! What do you think of that smarty pants!:fencing:


----------



## GentlemanJester

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Come on though its still worth the $30 savings isn't it?:nono::ask::attention:


Seriously man, we get it. You don't think this source is worth it. How many times you gonna pile it on?


----------



## bouncintiga

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Come on though its still worth the $30 savings isn't it?:nono::ask::attention:


It'll be worth if it i get my cigars! until then.... heck no.

I don't mind waiting but If we are all being lied to (as in they ran out of stock and are just waiting on their shipment to fulfill our orders), that's a totally different matter. I know I wont be using this source for a while.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bouncintiga said:


> It'll be worth if it i get my cigars! until then.... heck no.
> 
> I don't mind waiting but If we are all being lied to (as in they ran out of stock and are just waiting on their shipment to fulfill our orders), that's a totally different matter. I know I wont be using this source for a while.


Here's a bump in R/G to ease the wait i hope you get em soon Andrew.:thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GentlemanJester said:


> Seriously man, we get it. You don't think this source is worth it. How many times you gonna pile it on?


Doesn't really matter what i say now does it. I am trying to save others the misery of dealing with this vendor. Newbie's that stop in and read the threads and listen to what others have to say that is my objective not to pile on anything. I have been saying it for month's what gets me is no one listen's then they post all their complaints. It appears the only thing being piled on is complaints.:ask::idea::attention:


----------



## bouncintiga

thanks for the RG bump!

to be fair I've never had any issues in the past with this vendor. and I sure abused the hell out of their cash rewards. :bolt:


----------



## Son Of Thor

bouncintiga said:


> got a reply this morning...not looking good. they're "initiating a trace" on the package and "if found" I should get it in a week. sure.
> 
> or i can get a refund (i want the cigars damn it!!) or get a replacement order. since they're out of stock on the cigars I ordered, the replacement can't be fulfilled til the end of the month......:mad2::mad2::mad2: :frusty::frusty::frusty: :tsk::tsk:


Sounds like a copy and paste of the reply I got today also...


----------



## LosingSleep

Son Of Thor said:


> Sounds like a copy and paste of the reply I got today also...


+2 :crash:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bouncintiga said:


> thanks for the RG bump!
> 
> to be fair I've never had any issues in the past with this vendor. and I sure abused the hell out of their cash rewards. :bolt:


Your welcome Andrew best of luck bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> Sounds like a copy and paste of the reply I got today also...


Bump for you too bro to ease your wait.
Sorry fella's I'd bump all those waiting but i used up my R/G for the day.


----------



## Scardinoz

I contributed a minuscule ring gauge bump to Dave since Tony ran out of ammo.

A reliable vendor is rare. A reliable vendor that remains reliable for years at a time is a diamond in a trash heap.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scardinoz said:


> I contributed a minuscule ring gauge bump to Dave since Tony ran out of ammo.
> 
> A reliable vendor is rare. A reliable vendor that remains reliable for years at a time is a diamond in a trash heap.


Its the thought that counts Zack your a good man, Thanks for taking up the slack soldier.:thumb:


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bump for you too bro to ease your wait.
> Sorry fella's I'd bump all those waiting but i used up my R/G for the day.


say no more


----------



## Son Of Thor

Thanks Tony, I don't think I'll use this vendor much or ever after this time. I've never had a problem before and with the amount that I ordered this time I saved a pretty substantial amount. I don't have a problem waiting for the cigars, if I knew what was actually going on with them. I just don't think they are being honest with us about what is really going on.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> say no more


Thanks Bull Man!:thumb:


----------



## Frinkiac7

The "sale of fail" vendor gave me mold, but they were willing to promise me a pretty good compensation for my next order because of it. I haven't placed another order with them yet, so we'll see if they actually can come through with their promise when the time comes!

I've had a reliable vendor since my CC days started, also considered one of the "cheapies" that gets looked down on by some folks, but I've never had a problem with delivery time, communication, mold, or anything. In fact they're consistently the fastest shipper out of anyone I've used. Their stock can be a little young sometimes, but on the whole I'm very pleased with their service, especially squared with the price and their selection.

Overall it does take a few trial runs to find a vendor you're comfortable with and don't have to worry about. A good history and trust in your vendor is worth more than a few bucks off a box, as Tony is quick to point out. I agree. If you can find a consistently good vendor with lower prices, and you personally are okay with younger boxes, then you may indeed have discovered the best of both worlds for your personal tastes!


----------



## LosingSleep

24hrs later and I've received a new order number for my replacement shipment. Originally the replacement order would have been held-up for a box of monte 4's that weren't in stock, but I asked that they substitute monte 2's and singles to make up the difference. :whoo:


----------



## Rodeo

I have 2 replacement boxes of Trini T's on the way. If the missing order does eventually arrive, I'll just keep them too, the pricing was good, so what the heck. Double the fun 

ok ... let's see how long it takes for the replacements to get here ....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LosingSleep said:


> 24hrs later and I've received a new order number for my replacement shipment. Originally the replacement order would have been held-up for a box of monte 4's that weren't in stock, but I asked that they substitute monte 2's and singles to make up the difference. :whoo:





Rodeo said:


> I have 2 replacement boxes of Trini T's on the way. If the missing order does eventually arrive, I'll just keep them too, the pricing was good, so what the heck. Double the fun
> 
> ok ... let's see how long it takes for the replacements to get here ....


I am glad to hear you guy's are finally getting your orders!eace:


----------



## Scardinoz

LosingSleep said:


> 24hrs later and I've received a new order number for my replacement shipment. Originally the replacement order would have been held-up for a box of monte 4's that weren't in stock, but I asked that they substitute monte 2's and singles to make up the difference. :whoo:


Let's bring those cigars home, now! eace:


----------



## BigKev77

I went with a refund. I had a couple of boxes of Party PCE in my order and others have had mold issues with them lately. If they finally show up I will send them back.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BigKev77 said:


> I went with a refund. I had a couple of boxes of Party PCE in my order and others have had mold issues with them lately. If they finally show up I will send them back.


Wise decision Kevin!:yo:


----------



## asmartbull

Looks like this thread is never going to end.....

I don't know why I keep checking it......

I guess it is like stock car racing....
Everyone hates crashes, but can't turn away.....


----------



## Rodeo

We haven't exactly crashed yet, sliding around the corner trying desperately to hold the line 

To put this in some perspective (Tony!! ), the Tini T's at this sale were $114/box. Just checked another reputable (and reasonably priced) vendor that I use and his price is $166. So my cost is more than $4/stick cheaper, or $104 less for 24 cigars.

Is it worth it? That's an individual choice each of us have to make. For me, its no big deal, its not like I've had nothing to smoke for the past month. I probably won't even look at these cigars for a year or more after I get them.

As they say, YMMV.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Looks like this thread is never going to end.....
> 
> I don't know why I keep checking it......
> 
> I guess it is like stock car racing....
> Everyone hates crashes, but can't turn away.....





Rodeo said:


> We haven't exactly crashed yet, sliding around the corner trying desperately to hold the line
> 
> To put this in some perspective (Tony!! ), the Tini T's at this sale were $114/box. Just checked another reputable (and reasonably priced) vendor that I use and his price is $166. So my cost is more than $4/stick cheaper, or $104 less for 24 cigars.
> 
> Is it worth it? That's an individual choice each of us have to make. For me, its no big deal, its not like I've had nothing to smoke for the past month. I probably won't even look at these cigars for a year or more after I get them.
> 
> As they say, YMMV.


I hear you my brothers for guys like you it is the only way to buy. You have tremendous stashes and can afford to wait for orders. Also recent box codes are not a problem cause you can let them sit for years. The majority of people on the forum are not in your position. Lots of the guys on this last buy are newbies. They are going to get molded sticks to young to smoke and wait a long time for them. That's why many say oh Cuban cigars are not worth it. They don't have the knowledge patience we or rather you would have. So for them paying the extra scratch for something they can, smoke now with no issues might be the best route. That's all i have been trying to say in this thread.:rant:


----------



## GentlemanJester

^For me it was a great buy, I save a good amount of money. Got my sticks fast and mold free. Sure the box was only 09' but its Party Shorts... For my first CC buy through a vendor I couldn't be happier. Same thing bought elsewhere would be more money and maybe I get 08's instead? I may not use them again, but for me they worked excellently this time. I also think its kind of insulting for you to go on about how "its not much money", because for me, it was a lot of money.

I get your point. I probably agree with it to a certain degree. Anyone who reads this thread will know the risk with this vendor. So why are you harping on it? The beating a dead horse icon is pretty appropriate in my opinion.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry you perceive in such a negative manner. Of course it is always ones right to purchase as they wish. Just as it is someones right to express their opinions and educate others on an open forum. That's what i am here for anyways. You i am not so sure about you speak of felling insulted by the mention of cost. For me its not worth it and for most others seeking ready to smoke quality product it is not as well. And any cigar from 09 even a Partagas short is way to young to be enjoyed IMHO. Now go ahead and insult me some-more!:violin::spank::croc::boink::ear:


----------



## Rodeo

You guys keep this up, the thread will be closed before we get our cigars! 

Let's have an internet hug and move on :hug:


----------



## BigKev77

My history with this company has been good. Other orders always arrived inside of 10 days. Only once have I gotten moldy cigars and I was well compensated for them. They have always encouraged an open line of communication. You can call your rep if you have a problem or message them to call you. 

The only reason I took the refund in this case was because others have received the same cigars I ordered with mold. I also forgot to add that I wanted my boxes opened and inspected before they were sent. If you will do that you will rarely have a problem with quality. As far as the boxes being recent production; I would love to get aged stock for that price but I will take new boxes for the money I have saved. I have saved as mush as $80 a box. I am sure I don't smoke near the number of cigars a lot of guys here do so sitting on the boxes makes no matter to me. I will use them again in the future with little worry.


----------



## Mante

Tony, reading Seth's post I do not see he insulted you in any way. What I do see is a statement judging the fact that you cannot help but post negative comments in this thread every day yet you were not even one of the buyers. It's getting to be old news mate. You have made your point, numerous times and we get it.:spank:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> Tony, reading Seth's post I do not see he insulted you in any way. What I do see is a statement judging the fact that you cannot help but post negative comments in this thread every day yet you were not even one of the buyers. It's getting to be old news mate. You have made your point, numerous times and we get it.:spank:


This is the second post where you are dictating orders to me. 
Listen Warren if you got an issue with me take it to P.M don't turn this into another Smelvis thing!


----------



## jedipastor

People not receiving order, possibly getting the run-around, and now everything "in stock" is "on special" ... hmmmm.


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> This is the second post where you are dictating orders to me.
> Listen Warren if you got an issue with me take it to P.M don't turn this into another Smelvis thing!


Oh FFS Tony. Ok, keep posting, I really dont give a crap. :banghead: I'm not taking anything to PM as it was purely a statement from my point of view. I'll leave it for you to have the last word as I will not reply to this thread again.


----------



## Frinkiac7

jedipastor said:


> People not receiving order, possibly getting the run-around, and now everything "in stock" is "on special" ... hmmmm.


My personal theory, which I hit on in another thread, is that they know that they've been cut off and are just winding things down and getting rid of all their inventory now. Despite the "sales," prices were even lower across the board about two months ago.

I have not seen a similar "cheap" gray market retailer's inventory plunge nearly as quickly as the Sale-of-Failers. In fact, I've been surprised to see them stocking some new vitolas that are relatively hard to find and don't pop up that much. This suggests that they either have a much deeper bench of back-stock, or are still getting their supply from somewhere.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jedipastor said:


> People not receiving order, possibly getting the run-around, and now everything "in stock" is "on special" ... hmmmm.


Cohiba ESPYS from less than you can get them on the island come on come all its the sale of the century!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Shame if they close down before I can cash in my $50 "credit" for those moldy smokes...but they have nothing that I'd spend the minimum order requirement on, and aren't likely to get anything in, either.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Frinkiac7 said:


> Shame if they close down before I can cash in my $50 "credit" for those moldy smokes...but they have nothing that I'd spend the minimum order requirement on, and aren't likely to get anything in, either.


They got a whole page of cigars on sale something there must interest you.


----------



## sirxlaughs

Frinkiac7 said:


> Shame if they close down before I can cash in my $50 "credit" for those moldy smokes...but they have nothing that I'd spend the minimum order requirement on, and aren't likely to get anything in, either.


They won't close down. Inventory replenishment takes time. They probably oversold during that "accidental" sale (of which I also took advantage of, received within 2 weeks and saved ~$100). With so many boxes now on backorder, they're probably hoping that people will cancel their orders and ask for refunds rather than waiting for restock and having to honor certain prices. The Cohiba Especiales are within a few dollars of other places. Nothing seems out of the ordinary other than taking more orders during that price goof than they could honor.


----------



## Son Of Thor

I decided to just go with a partial replacement order of the stuff that is in stock and a refund on the stuff that they don't have in stock. I'll just order those others elsewhere and move on.


----------



## jedipastor

sirxlaughs said:


> They won't close down. Inventory replenishment takes time. They probably oversold during that "accidental" sale (of which I also took advantage of, received within 2 weeks and saved ~$100). *With so many boxes now on backorder, they're probably hoping that people will cancel their orders and ask for refunds rather than waiting for restock and having to honor certain prices.* The Cohiba Especiales are within a few dollars of other places. Nothing seems out of the ordinary other than taking more orders during that price goof than they could honor.


I was thinking the same thing, actually. Especially with a non-US place, they can get away with stringing people along if they think they need to do that to meet their bottom line.


----------



## Habanolover

I just want to remind *everyone* to play nice here. This thread is chock-full of opinion, and everyone's should be respected.


----------



## Frinkiac7

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They got a whole page of cigars on sale something there must interest you.


Lol yeah I'd think that, but I have a "short list" of stuff I really want, and everything that they've got just doesn't scream at me to drop 200 beans on it. Let's hope they get new stock in sometime soon, and I might open up my wallet!


----------



## BigKev77

Frinkiac7 said:


> Lol yeah I'd think that, but I have a "short list" of stuff I really want, and everything that they've got just doesn't scream at me to drop 200 beans on it. Let's hope they get new stock in sometime soon, and I might open up my wallet!


I am pretty sure they dropped that minimum to $150 a few days ago.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

It has come to my attention that i may have offended several of you by my repeated posts on this thread. Let me say it was never my intent to offend or hurt anyone's feelings. Sometimes in our quest to save someone else pain and aggravation we become an irritant our selves. There is an old saying don't shoot the messenger cause you don't like the message. You know everybody p.m's me about were to buy i always help them out then they don't listen. No body should be encouraging anyone to buy from this vendor. That's only a place that you buy from if your gonna sit on it for years. Then there is mold and now this hold up. Why would a true BOTL recommend this vendor to another? Better yet why wouldn't a true BOTL make sure he warned as many as he could. You know most don't read the whole thread especially when its that long. So an insertion here and there to warn was my only intent. Be that as it may you know i respect and care and even love some of you guys.I have a deep passion for this hobby that is more of an obsession for me. To those i have offended in my over zealous quest to warn i do sincerely apologize. 
Peace Tonyeace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## Rodeo

Well said Tony! I quite enjoy a civil debate, and I think you expressed your views in a polite and effective manner, so I certainly took no offense even though on balance I probably disagree with you more than I concur, at least on this particular topic. We are all here to enjoy each other's company and to learn about this great hobby, so keep it up. You're a fine BOTL!


----------



## mvorbrodt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> It has come to my attention that i may have offended several of you by my repeated posts on this thread. Let me say it was never my intent to offend or hurt anyone's feelings. Sometimes in our quest to save someone else pain and aggravation we become an irritant our selves. There is an old saying don't shoot the messenger cause you don't like the message. You know everybody p.m's me about were to buy i always help them out then they don't listen. No body should be encouraging anyone to buy from this vendor. That's only a place that you buy from if your gonna sit on it for years. Then there is mold and now this hold up. Why would a true BOTL recommend this vendor to another? Better yet why wouldn't a true BOTL make sure he warned as many as he could. You know most don't read the whole thread especially when its that long. So an insertion here and there to warn was my only intent. Be that as it may you know i respect and care and even love some of you guys.I have a deep passion for this hobby that is more of an obsession for me. To those i have offended in my over zealous quest to warn i do sincerely apologize.
> Peace Tonyeace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


:grouphug:

You think you feel bad? I started this thread :fear:


----------



## BigKev77

mvorbrodt said:


> :grouphug:
> 
> You think you feel bad? I started this thread :fear:


ROFL!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rodeo said:


> Well said Tony! I quite enjoy a civil debate, and I think you expressed your views in a polite and effective manner, so I certainly took no offense even though on balance I probably disagree with you more than I concur, at least on this particular topic. We are all here to enjoy each other's company and to learn about this great hobby, so keep it up. You're a fine BOTL!





mvorbrodt said:


> :grouphug:
> 
> You think you feel bad? I started this thread :fear:


:dude::dude::dude::dude:

:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## mvorbrodt

mvorbrodt said:


> :grouphug:
> 
> You think you feel bad? I started this thread :fear:


and to make matters worse... i got all my stuff in like 6 days 

ahm, mold, ahmmmm free too


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> Oh FFS Tony. Ok, keep posting, I really dont give a crap. :banghead: I'm not taking anything to PM as it was purely a statement from my point of view. I'll leave it for you to have the last word as I will not reply to this thread again.


I guess your right i took your remark the wrong way my response was uncalled for. I apologized to whomever i had offended on that thread. But that's not good enough i owe you an apology as well. Your a good friend and i took your words out of context as i was looking for some back. Please except my apology Your a good man Warren and i always value your friendship. Love to you and Tash!


----------



## Mante

No problem Tony. Accepted unreservedly. Now take me off your blocked senders list bastage! LOL. :madgrin:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Please except my apology Your a good man Warren and i always value your friendship. Love to you and Tash!





Tashaz said:


> No problem Tony. Accepted unreservedly. Now take me off your blocked senders list bastage! LOL. :madgrin:


So, is it safe to say we can take you two off our "Watch These Guys" list? :decision: :thumb:


----------



## Mante

Blaylock said:


> So, is it safe to say we can take you two off our "Watch These Guys" list? :decision: :thumb:


You know me Dave, I always need to be watched! LMAO. :madgrin::rotfl: (Translated I think that means yes.)


----------



## fiddlegrin

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I guess your right, i took your remark the wrong way ...... i owe you an apology as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tashaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Tony. Accepted unreservedly. Now take me off your blocked senders list bastage! LOL. :madgrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen,
> I thank you for clearing that up. :yo:
> 
> Sincerely,
> _Dafiddla_
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## GentlemanJester

Blaylock said:


> So, is it safe to say we can take you two off our "Watch These Guys" list? :decision: :thumb:


Tashaz should always be watched, if only for sheer entertainment value.


----------



## fiddlegrin

GentlemanJester said:


> Tashaz should always be watched, if only for sheer entertainment value.


*True that!* :biggrin: :target: :juggle: :dance: :woohoo:

:high5:


----------



## Mante




----------



## Herf N Turf

Guys, this thread has run well past it's sell-by date. We've long-since moved away from the OP's intent. There are a lot of things being posted that should be their own threads. Post them as such.

I'm closing it up.


----------

